# Tiekerhook pedigree



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I managed to find half of Hype's background. I don't know who the sire is, never met him and haven't heard a name. I'll ask later on, but for now can anybody critique this side of it? Roxy is a great dog, she's extremely smart and just gorgeous. Was a good mom up until 3 weeks. I think she did well for her first litter 

Anyhow, I'm looking for anybody to comment on the lines, and what I could possibly expect out of Hype given these dogs in her pedigree? Any info! I have no clue about bloodlines, maybe in 10 years I'll know more about it.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1325562


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Is Roxie your dog?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Looks like a fairly typical WGWL pedigree to me--I'm not an expert on specific bloodlines, though. Hopefully someone more knowledgable can chime in.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Hype is the OPs dog - doesnt know who the sire is from what I gather. Guessing Roxys is Hypes dam.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

No, I haven't been told who the sire is yet although I asked breeder. Yes, Roxy is Hypes dam and no I don't own her (she's impossible to live with!) I'll ask my boss who the sire is when she gets back in town.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would expect that pedigree to show plenty of drive, aggression and possibly be quick to react.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

The runt definitely has a ton of drive. He has a very sweet temperament at the same time, I think it has to do with his bottle feeding for 3 1/2 weeks.. He's going to bond very easily and quickly to his new owner in a few years when he gets sold. 

Boss' male, is definitely a really nice substantial male. Pain in the butt, batshhhhhhhhh..t crazy, going to do good in schH.

My female.. biddable. good strong bite, loves to bite. Alright, they all LOVE to bite and have endless puppy energy. Hype is still learning to settle in the house, I've stopped spending time with her upstairs at my boss' extensively. I'll work on her when she won't be moved around from house to house, when she's steady at my house then gets brought to work with me every day. She's more easy going than the others, when you pick her up she licks your face and her tail is almost always waggin'. Biggest born in the litter, now 2nd biggest next to her black male brother (boss' male) First pup to do a lot of things, she's very outgoing. I think she'll do well as long as her work and home time are balanced properly. Eventually going to turn out to be a really nice protection dog I think.

Sable female. Spinning clone of her mother in EVERY possible way. Very dog dominant. LOVES people, picks on the smaller puppy, and only the smaller puppy. Takes a higher interest in my grown dog than the others. Very bitey, will probably be difficult to live with and end up being an outside kennel dog. Everything is this dogs outlet.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I love tiekerhook dogs. It would be interesting to see who the male is so the pedigree can be viewed as a combination.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the name hype-I would e-mail the breeder -if that was Koos can't remember how to spell the last name-but if he responded that would be probably the most knowledgeable person to respond


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Koos Hassing

[email protected]


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Will be interesting to see the pedigree on the sire. Hopefully they were able to bring balance to this female. 

Lots of drive and aggression. I would expect good hunt drive and tracking ability from her pedigree.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty proud of these pups.. when we got Roxy, we didn't even think that was her name (she never responded) and we thought this was going to be a pet litter. I really want to see the sire as well. I feel like Roxy's pedigree is great and I know a little bit about what Tiekerhook produces but it's driving me nuts thinking the sire isn't as top notch with anything. As with any breeding, you can put two amazing dogs together and end up with squat if it's not balanced. Hype's original 'nickname' was Onyx.. but how many people have black shepherds named Onyx. I still like the name, Hype just seems to suit her way better! The male I had picked out.. named him Rush. He was sooo handsome, really nice build.. I hope he's doing well in his pet home . Unfortunately I think I made the mistake of jumping the gun and choosing a pup partially on color and build. Love that puppy, but he was very aloof and would often just lay down like he didn't want to do anything - much like a dog my boss has here. I wanted a dog that I can do A LOT with, a dog with no limits. Natural recalls a bonus, and how happy she always is, I can't believe it! I'll try to take video of her soon, it's hard to capture her pretty little face in a picture since she's always moving around 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150890058814065.400137.517809064&type=3&l=24589b2cf9

Link to the puppies photos from birth


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys! Got the sires pedigree. The only dog I can recognize is Aron. My boss has a son of his at work, just a pet. 

SG Gero vom Wartenberg - German Shepherd Dog

Soo I've got a WGWL bitch with a ddr/czech sire? Don't know much about this pedigree or how it balances out with Roxy. Hopefully somebody can chime in on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anybody ever seen or worked offspring of Aron? I'm trying to look for any good dogs that actually came out of him and I can't..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Should be a handsome, fun pup to do stuff with.

Gero's supposed to be a solid working dog, and his father Aron is known to produce solid working ability, including having some progeny with HGH titles.

Often the cross to the DDR lines will bring in more defense and increase the thresholds a little bit. The pups should be very nice, well balanced and versatile. 

If the pups get the worst of both parents, though, there's a chance you could get sharp, defensive, guardy, reactive dogs.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Kaity said:


> Has anybody ever seen or worked offspring of Aron? I'm trying to look for any good dogs that actually came out of him and I can't..


Define what you mean by "good"? He's not a producer for the schutzhund competition field, although he has schutzhund titled progeny.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm, interesting choice for stud.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Send me a pm, interesting choice for stud.


Cliff - I would be interested in knowing why you thought so... I have met a few related dogs (through Yana) and would be very interested in your thoughts.


----------

